# Flimmern auf dem Monitor



## Johannes7146 (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir diesen Monitor in den vergangenen Tage bei Ebay bestellt.

Ich muss sagen, ich bin sehr begeister wie schön es ist an einem 22" Monitor zu arbeiten.
Das einzige was mich ein wenig wurmt:
Wenn der Monitor größere dunkle Flächen anzeigt sind diese am flimmern. Es fehlt nicht immer sofort auf, aber wenn man länger damit arbeitet stört es schon ein wenig.

Mein Laptop hat leider nur einen VGA anschluss, sodass ich nicht testen kann ob es am VGA-Anschluss liegt.

VGA bei 1680 x  1050... könnte das der Grund sein? Oder kann ich damit rechnen dass diese Problem schlimmer wird und nicht an VGA liegt.


----------



## denisSCR (7. Juli 2009)

Einen TFT Monitor analog (VGA) zu betreiben ist ja schonmal nicht optimal aber daran sollte es trotzdem nicht liegen. 
- Monitor an einem anderen Laptop / PC anschließen und beobachten ob das Problem weiterhin besteht
- Die Hertz-Rate des Monitors höher stellen
- Auf der Herstellerseite prüfen, ob es ein neueren Treiber als den momentan installierten gibt

viel glück


----------



## Johannes7146 (7. Juli 2009)

Ich dachte immer das die Herzrate fest bei 60Hz liegt (zumindest bei tft) werde heute abend mal schauen ob sich etwas ändern lässt.

Muss dazu sagen ich nutze zZ Windows 7 Build 7100 evtl ist der dort enthaltenen Standardtreiber nicht der passende.

Ich werde wiegesagt mal schauen.
Vielen Dank für die Hinweise.


----------



## michaelwengert (7. Juli 2009)

Hast  du irgendwelchen Störquellen in der Nähe des Kabels?
Bei nem Bekannten ist der VGA Anschluß am Laptop direkt neben dem Netzteil....da flimmerts dann auch..


----------



## Johannes7146 (7. Juli 2009)

Weiß grad garnicht genau, werd ich nach Feierabend mal schauen.
Der näschte Laptop wird auf alle Fälle mindestens DVI besitzen.

Habe ein Thinkpad der R-Serie (Buisness Notbook) schade das dort auf dvi, hdmi und displayport recht oft verzichtet wird.

Vielen Dank nochmal für den Hinweis, ich werde heute abend mal schauen...


----------



## vfl_freak (7. Juli 2009)

Moin, 

hast Du denn auch einmal die AutoJustierung laufen lassen  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## denisSCR (7. Juli 2009)

> Muss dazu sagen ich nutze zZ Windows 7 Build 7100 evtl ist der dort enthaltenen Standardtreiber nicht der passende.



Windows 7 stellt "Virtual Windows XP" bereit. Dort kannst du Dienste/Programme/Treiber installieren die bei XP und Vista funktioniert haben aber bei Win 7 nicht mehr. Sie werden auch in Win 7 "integriert". Du kannst mal versuchen den Treiber in Virtual XP zu installieren vllt wird dadurch das Problem behoben.


----------



## Johannes7146 (7. Juli 2009)

Na klar  trotzdem danke.


----------



## Johannes7146 (7. Juli 2009)

denisSCR hat gesagt.:


> Windows 7 stellt "Virtual Windows XP" bereit. Dort kannst du Dienste/Programme/Treiber installieren die bei XP und Vista funktioniert haben aber bei Win 7 nicht mehr. Sie werden auch in Win 7 "integriert". Du kannst mal versuchen den Treiber in Virtual XP zu installieren vllt wird dadurch das Problem behoben.



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
habe dashier dazu gefunden.
Das kann mir evtl bei meinem anderem Problem helfen.

Dankööööö


----------



## Johannes7146 (7. Juli 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Das kann mir evtl bei meinem anderem Problem helfen.
> 
> Dankööööö



Anscheint doch nicht. Mein NB hat als CPU die T5750 von Intel. die unterstützt aber leider keine Virtualisierung. :-(


----------



## Johannes7146 (7. Juli 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Anscheint doch nicht. Mein NB hat als CPU die T5750 von Intel. die unterstützt aber leider keine Virtualisierung. :-(



muss mich korrigieren.... 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core_2_Duo_(Mobil)

jetz geb ich auch Ruhe


----------

